# CMA grinders



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I've found a CMA Super Jolly for sale. Can anyone tell me what they are?

It looks like a Mazzer but I can't find out much on the net.

It's used and apparently has a couple of marks and is on for £295 which seems pretty good value to me (assuming its a real Mazzer)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rebadged Mazzers?

CMA are a big Mazzer customers

there were also some Rossi's rebadged as CMA i think, sounds like yours is a rebadged SJ?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

That's my guess but I'd like to be sure

What do you think of the price?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I paid a lot less than that for mine, and in general a used SJ to me should be about £50 less than that, especially since you don't really know where it's been or how it's been used. For almost £300, I'd want a Coffeechap approved model that had been completely cleaned out and serviced.

For an unknown, knock at least £50 off that price to be safe


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Hmm, not as good a deal as I thought...

I will need to convince Mrs Earwax so will have a look around. Space is at a premium too so a Mazzer Mini might be a better option


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

A mini is not much smaller and is not as good as a super jolly.

Plenty good stuff out there, just don't pay over the odds.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll have to sell the idea to SWMBO! We're moving house soon (hopefully) and she's worried about getting all her stuff in the kitchen let alone my Classic and MC2


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just tell her it is a mini


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Just tell her it is a mini


I might just do that... If she ever found it, I'm not sure she'd forgive me!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The SJ is pretty compact without the hopper, you could get away with it.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I single dose so I'd just use a lens hood as a default - I'm sure she won't mind!

Looks like I won't be splashing out on a Mignon now!


----------

